# Led Junk Or Not



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi lads this is a true story; Iwas going through an old tin the other day and out popped this watch. I had not seen it before so I ask the Mrs where it came from she said she bought for the boy as a stocking filler in the early 1980s for about Â£2. Anyway I took the back off put a battery and away it went tried all its functions and they all work including the light and chrono and the bloody alarm which wakes me up every morning because i dont know how to switch it off. It also keeps good time. Anyway heres the question I know some of you lads are avid LED collectors and i know nothing about them is it a piece of junk or not awnsers please. I will ask Paul to put me up some pictures if he would.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I dont baging some pics up office is dead today


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

The top bit looks like a spirit level.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

The back is very like the one used on many of the french divers from the 1970's


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Retro cool ,like it .Certainly have it for stocking filler :thumbup:


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Is that LED as in you have to press the button to see the time or LCD?

It was LEDs that gave digital watches a bad name and got them pilloried by the likes of the late great Douglas Adams wasn't it?

Ian


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I like the "Made in China" on the back...no, I really do. :thumbsup:

I wonder if this is a very early Chinese LCD...and will become very collectible (if not already), just as early Japanese LCDs have become. :huh:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

spankone said:


> I dont baging some pics up office is dead today


I really must read what I've typed....


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I know nothing about the watch but, that never stops me from opening my big mouth. It would appear that it was definately made for the Western market since everything, including the case back, is in English. I find it interesting that it says push on back. I would think that the pusher on the lower left would turn the alarm on and off. You should be able to tell the status by the bell logo on the top right of the display. By the way it is a LCD (Liquid Crystal Display) rather than a LED (Light Emitting Diode). The latter are the red display characters that only appear when the button is pushed and go through batteries at a high rate.

I don't know it's worth but why not just enjoy it.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> I know nothing about the watch but, that never stops me from opening my big mouth. It would appear that it was definately made for the Western market since everything, including the case back, is in English. I find it interesting that it says push on back. I would think that the pusher on the lower left would turn the alarm on and off. You should be able to tell the status by the bell logo on the top right of the display. By the way it is a LCD (Liquid Crystal Display) rather than a LED (Light Emitting Diode). The latter are the red display characters that only appear when the button is pushed and go through batteries at a high rate.
> 
> I don't know it's worth but why not just enjoy it.


Hi my friend I think the press on back is suppose to read precision but i dont think they knew how to spell it they have spelt it pression


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I like the "Made in China" on the back...no, I really do. :thumbsup:
> 
> I wonder if this is a very early Chinese LCD...and will become very collectible (if not already), just as early Japanese LCDs have become. :huh:


If this really is from the early 1980s, and from 'China' (i.e. the People's Republic) then it is a very unusual item indeed. The Chinese economy didn't really start to open up until about 1982, and prior to that the watch industries of Hong Kong and China were completely unconnected. Remember how all the cheap watches used to be labelled "Made in Hong Kong"? So I think such a Western-styled product from the PRC would have been rare. It's hard to dig up any info on Chinese digitals though.

BTW, I think that's a "press on back".


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A movement shot might yield more clues as to its age....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> A movement shot might yield more clues as to its age....


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > A movement shot might yield more clues as to its age....


cracking micro lens shot


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Timetraveller said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


I :lol: ts bigger than that Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is a photo of the real movement as taken by Ken:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Here is a photo of the real movement as taken by Ken:


Hmmm, definitely a high pression movement


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Just looking at the PCB would lead me to think it's nearer 1990 than 1980, the fibreglass wafer PCB tended to be late 80's in general electronics useage - but I know absolutely zilch about this for useage in a watch. It's an interesting item in itself with all the references to China if it is '80s, that's early as has already been said. :yes:

Enjoy though, it's unusual.


----------

